# G26 vs S&W Bodyguard 38 (Photo Comparison)



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I just got this S&W Bodyguard 38 today and after shooting it, I figured I'd take a couple comparison photos for those who may be interested (if anyone).

To start, here are the pictures:




























The G26 is my main off-duty weapon. I typically carry it in a Crossbreed Supertuck and it is extremely comfortable to carry. I wanted to pick up a small revolver for a BUG and also as an extra option for off-duty.

I shot the new Bodyguard 38 today and I was VERY pleased with it. It had minimal recoil (which I didn't expect) and the trigger action is very smooth. I'm a lefty, so the ambidextrous cylinder release is a plus for me. I was easily getting 1-2" groups at 7 yards using only the sights (didn't use the laser at all today). To be honest, I'm typically not a huge fan of lasers, but at the affordable cost of this weapon, the laser was practically free so I figured I'd give it a try. For me, the laser will really only be used for training purposes (dry firing, range drills, etc). I don't think it will get used nearly as much as some people may use them. Another thing I liked about this revolver is I can get my whole hand on the grip. I cannot do that with most of the other factory J-Frame revolvers (642, 638, etc). The grip is also very narrow which feels nice in the hand (to me).

Anyways, I'm very pleased with this weapon and figured I'd post a couple of pictures. tumbleweed


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

A couple other questions I've been asked that may be of interest...



> What do you do holster-wise for the S&W?


I don't have any holsters for the S&W yet as I just picked it up from the FFL today. I'm going to get a Galco ankle holster first (since it will be a BUG), I want a high-ride OWB holster for it (probably the Galco COP 3 Slot) and then at some point I would like to get a Supertuck for this firearm as well.

Once I get some holsters for the revolver, I can comment on the difference of concealability as well. 



> Can you tell us some more about why you decided on that particular gun? Compared to say the Bodyguard 380 for instance?


Well, I used to own a KelTec P3AT, and I only put a few rounds through it before I decided I didn't like it. I knew that it wasn't going to be a range gun, but I just didn't enjoy shooting it at all. For me, if I'm not going to shoot my weapons, than I'm not going to carry them. So, at that point, the gun had no use for me and I got rid of it. The next logical step for me was a snubnose revolver. Although the revolvers are quite a bit bigger than the small 380 firearms, the round is also quite a bit bigger too. On top of that, I actually (surprisingly) really enjoyed shooting this weapon.

As far as choosing this snubnose over the other options, I did what I usually do. I went to stores and the gunshow to handle and dryfire the different models. I didn't like the feel of the Ruger LCR at all. I also didn't like the feel of the other JFrame models as much as this Bodyguard model. The ambidextrous cylinder release was also somewhat of a bonus for me. The laser had no bearing in my decision at all.

I hope this helps.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

BeefyBeefo said:


> I shot the new Bodyguard 38 today and I was VERY pleased with it. It had minimal recoil (which I didn't expect) and the trigger action is very smooth. I cannot do that with most of the other factory J-Frame revolvers (642, 638, etc)./QUOTE]
> 
> Interesting post with great photos. Thank you. The deal on recoil is supposedly due to the polymer construction "soaking" up some of the energy that a metal gun passes on to the shooter. May I inquire as to what ammo you were using? Also, if I am not mistaken, the Laser is standard on the Bodyguard and I don't care for battery powered options much. But though I love my 442, if Smith offers the Bodygaurd without a Laser, and no "new gun" quality issues pop up, I GOTTA HAVE ONE!
> Eli :smt082


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

EliWolfe said:


> Interesting post with great photos. Thank you. The deal on recoil is supposedly due to the polymer construction "soaking" up some of the energy that a metal gun passes on to the shooter. May I inquire as to what ammo you were using? Also, if I am not mistaken, the Laser is standard on the Bodyguard and I don't care for battery powered options much. But though I love my 442, if Smith offers the Bodygaurd without a Laser, and no "new gun" quality issues pop up, I GOTTA HAVE ONE!
> Eli :smt082


No problem. 

I shot it very well and I actually enjoyed shooting it. I was shooting the WWB value pack from Walmart. I now have some +p hollow-points that I'm going to try out next time at the range, but I suspect they still won't be very hard to handle.

They do not offer a model without the laser. I looked and you can remove the laser, but you will be left with a few holes in the frame (one threaded and the other two where pins from the laser are placed when installing). So, you could remove it if you really wanted to.

I hope this helps! :smt1099


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

BeefyBeefo said:


> No problem.
> 
> I shot it very well and I actually enjoyed shooting it. I was shooting the WWB value pack from Walmart. I now have some +p hollow-points that I'm going to try out next time at the range, but I suspect they still won't be very hard to handle.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I will definitely keep that in mind.
Eli


----------

